# Side table base ideas needed



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have slabs for tops, just wondering what to do for bases. I could go the George Nakashima route and put a contemporary base on these slabs, or go for a complete rustic look using small diameter bois d'arc logs or limbs, or something else complementary. This is a ~16"x24" slab from a bois d'arc stump I milled last year, and the tree was long dead and the stump had been out of the ground for a who knows how long. This was the worst of the 5 so it gets to be the guinea pig :icon_smile:. Finished up flatttening it today with a router and sled. Next step is cleaning up the natural edges with various drill and dremel.


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

Not knowing where the table will be used I think I would try using a cube. You could paint it to match the carpet or flooring or maybe the bark(edge) of the slab


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2010)

It really depends on your style and what you like. But here are some ideas that are a little bit out of the norm, which that's what i like best.






























This would make an excellent base for a larger slab. It is grape vines.









Or the base could be a large rock, an old rusty barrel with logo on it cut to size, old shop tools as legs or base, moonshine jugs, a taxidermy animal, a small tree stump, etc etc.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would go rustic.

I also like the grapevines.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

What an unusual slab. Very earthy. That's a cross section of a single stump? First let me say I have no sense of style, but I do agree with others that a rustic base would be nice. My first thought when I say the top was 'mushrooms'. The stems would branch out from a somewhat central point to each of the four 'caps' of your top. Kind of like the 1st picture. Make each stem natural and free-flowing like those in the second picture. Remove the bark of the stems so the rings show. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------

